# Look who I found sitting on my workbench



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are a few preliminary shots of this great Moebius kit. Busy summer and I'm just getting to it. Of course, I had to start with Him! Enjoy.:wave:

Michael
FF


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A real nice shade of green.Really makes the Frankenstein monster come out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that's a freakin' Frankie!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

FF, what's going on with the white patches? Mods? Fillers?

Looks good so far...but he looks lonley! 

HAL9001-


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> FF, what's going on with the white patches? Mods? Fillers?
> 
> Looks good so far...but he looks lonley!
> 
> HAL9001-


Ripped clothing. In the film he all torn up from the mill fire. I achieved this with Avis putty for the exposed patches.

FF:wave:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Awwww...he looks so lonely.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Need friend. Friend gooooooood. Friend?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Michael, Looks great so far! I almost always paint the monster with light flesh tones to make him look ghastly but after seeing the subtle greenish hue you gave his skin I just may try one in green. Could you describe more about what you did for his skin? Are you layering colors? What paint are you using? Dry brushed?

Thanks,
MattL


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Spockr said:


> Hey Michael, Looks great so far! I almost always paint the monster with light flesh tones to make him look ghastly but after seeing the subtle greenish hue you gave his skin I just may try one in green. Could you describe more about what you did for his skin? Are you layering colors? What paint are you using? Dry brushed?
> 
> Thanks,
> MattL


Hi Matt,

I used a Citadel acrylic paint called "rotting flesh" then added white to take the edge off the green. I applyed this in a couple of light washes until in was fully covered. I then used chalk pastels in a light brownish shade to darken under the eyes and in the creases of the face. A little purplish hue for the skin around the bolts and the scars and that's it. Thanks for the great comments. I'm nearly finished with the base. More pics to follow!

Michael:wave:


----------

